# help!! where on the circuit board should the green wire be soldered!~? smok winder 900variable



## jeff baum (29/7/15)

anybody know where the green wire is supposed to be soldered on my smok winder e cig? -total noob here.


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

jeff baum said:


> anybody know where the green wire is supposed to be soldered on my smok winder e cig? -total noob here.



Welcome to the forum @jeff baum 
Could you take a photo of your device with the wire sticking out 
Maybe then some folk here will be in a better positiom to advise you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jeff baum (29/7/15)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @jeff baum
> Could you take a photo of your device with the wire sticking out
> Maybe then some folk here will be in a better positiom to advise you


----------



## jeff baum (29/7/15)

jeff baum said:


> anybody know where the green wire is supposed to be soldered on my smok winder e cig? -total noob here.


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Wow, lots of pics
But i dont see a green wire @jeff baum - i only see blue and red ones
Am i missing something?

And all the wires look attached to me...


----------



## jtgrey (29/7/15)

jeff baum said:


> View attachment 32395
> View attachment 32395
> View attachment 32396
> View attachment 32397
> ...


Hi bro . Looks like it came off from the solder point on the right hand top side . Looks to me that there was a wire soldered to that point but missing now .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey (29/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Hi bro . Looks like it came off from the solder point on the right hand top side . Looks to me that there was a wire soldered to that point but missing now .


Plus if i am correct that is the green wire going to the senter pin of the 510


----------



## jtgrey (29/7/15)

That will be in the second picture next to where the black wire is soldered too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/7/15)

As @jtgrey indicated:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (29/7/15)

In pink .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (29/7/15)

Sorry ohm @johan i was a bit slow with the pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/7/15)

jtgrey said:


> Sorry ohm @johan i was a bit slow with the pic



No worries @jtgrey - great minds still think alike, irrespective of speed .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jeff baum (30/7/15)

i am so beyond impressed!! you guys are awesome!! all of you!!!! thank you so very much!!!! I'm so impressed!!! with this forum!! with the amazingly kind and detailed attention you guys have given me!! with your cooperation and respect amongst one another. really an awesome thing you got here. See, stuff like THIS is how the internet brings people together in helpful, USEFUL ways.....nothing against facebook or twitter...lol. but, yeah....you get me right? lol. Thanks again guys i'll proceed accordingly and post a pic when its all up and done. THANK YOU SO MUCH!! ALL OF YOU!! jeff (the noob)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Thanks @johan and @jtgrey. 

All the best @jeff baum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

